# Muye Dobo Tongji



## Cthulhu (Mar 26, 2002)

The 200+ year old Korean text on ancient Korean martial arts is available in English, translated by Sang H. Kim, Ph.D. and published by Turtle Press.  It looks like the going price is about $19US.

I don't practice the Korean arts, but I'm going to look for this one to add to my collection.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2002)

I saw it recently at a Borders. I don't know much about the text.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...7638734/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/104-4044683-1214358


----------



## Turner (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey, thats cool, I'll have to buy a copy too. In my Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon Do "bibles" I have the entire origional text but since I don't read Ancient Korean I can't make heads nor tails of it.. It would be nice to see what the Authors decided to waste almost 60 pages on.


----------

